# Gosh I need a hug.......



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

I am so tired of being wrong about people, I know it is the internet and perhaps I am a pathetic loser. But I am truly 100% in person the same as I am on the internet :shock: except I probably dont look as polished as my profile pic all the time lol (that was a good hair day  ) I am sitting crying my eyes out over 2 things... 1) A now ex friend killed a beautiful green tree snake for no other reason than he got a fright! 2) I found out this person was really only "pretending" to like snakes to get into my good books :cry: And now has called me heartless(amongst other things) for defending another snake "that dared to eat his nephews ducklings" I told him that it was our responsibility as pet owners to secure our pets for their safety and the safety of our "native" wildlife. The beautiful Python was also killed because it "didnt belong" on their property" I understand people's fear and not everyone will love reptiles, but there are so many ways of living in harmony along side them. I even mentioned snake relocation experts..... to no avail.... deaf dumb and stoopid this guy!!!! I am not unhappy about unfriending the person(cant say Man) I am unhappy at the loss of a person I thought he was and the wanton destruction of the lives of reptiles he and his archaic relations wreak havoc on(yes now I am getting dramatic)........


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

((((( Big HUGZ 4 u ))))) thats really sad that people could be like that.

As 4 people on the internet, its a crazy world and ya never know who your talking to reAlly. I actually was on facebook once upon a time however i decided to leave because to me it was most the time ' Fake book' lol just didnt seem genuine.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 21, 2012)

Actually I am funnier and nicer on here than in real life.

Still I am also on a dating site, (PoF) and while there are some trolls on here, the people on dating sites are the real weirdos. 

. . . . . (and ex spouses)


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, if it helps, i think your awesome, Have a free E-Hug


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 21, 2012)

You learn to live with it. People who know that you like snakes are more inclined to tell you that one time they poured boiling water on a snake and then hit it with the blunt side of a shovel just to get a rise out of you. 

My response is always, "Hey, did I tell you about that one time a kitten tried to attack me? Yeah, I poured boiling water on it and then hit it with a shovel a few times. I think it was dead when I put it in the bin, wasn't sure though. But it was definitely trying to kill me."

Big E-hugs. It gets easier.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 21, 2012)

Hugs Darl,....good you found out now,..maybe not around the circumstances but good this undesirable has been found out. xo xo


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Hugs Darl,....good you found out now,..maybe not around the circumstances but good this undesirable has been found out. xo xo



well said  the d ick head obviously only cared about one snake - the 1 in his pants!


----------



## Bec (Mar 21, 2012)

Better to find out sooner rather than later. Im sure you will find the pefect man for you when you least expect it.


----------



## starr9 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hugs for you!!!

I understand how you feel. Its hard but it will get better. You dont need ppl like that in your life. I think your amazing and Id be very happy to call you a friend (along with a lot of ppl on here). I think you did the right thing in trying to point him in the right direction on a better course of action than the one he decided to go down. You gave him the tools to be a better person and to set a better example for others. He made the decision to ignore this. That age old saying "you can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink" is so true. 

Just remember for every one who walks away, there are more who are willing to take his place. xxxx


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

Ohhhh thanks  I did actually only see him as a friend not a potential "mate" He was looking at more apparently  well he strikes out on all counts


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 21, 2012)

Awwww huge huggles to you sweetheart. What a scumbag, keep well away from him, and others like him. There's nothing wrong with you at all...I'm the same, 100% genuine, here and off line. We tend to get walked on sometimes don't we, and taken advantage of. :cry: Or me, I just feel totally stupid sometimes, so I tend to stay fairly housebound, I feel safer that way.

Men (and women) as in people generally, tend to have feet of sand.....you can't totally rely on anyone in this world except yourself. Not because people are bad, but we're all human, and humans unfortunately aren't infallible and have faults and short comings and weaknesses. Sometimes even the ones we love and trust the most in life will let us down, and that's heartbreaking when it happens. Darling, you are not dramatic, you are REAL and that's a beautiful trait to have. xxxxx


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm nicer on the Internet than I person because I think too many people are the exact opposite. 
And it really sucks, sometimes you're better off without them!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> I'm nicer on the Internet than I person because I think too many people are the exact opposite.
> And it really sucks, sometimes you're better off without them!


Well at least you're honest MM and thats what I really admire in people who have the trait  But I reckon you would be just as nice to those who count


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 21, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Well at least you're honest MM and thats what I really admire in people who have the trait  But I reckon you would be just as nice to those who count



Yeh I'm nice... UNTIL IM NOT *RAGES*
Haha na I'm nice to nice people  the world needs nice people after all. I'm just short tempered with rude people


----------



## TreeHugger (Mar 21, 2012)

I cry about reptiles too... people think its weird, I just say its becuase we have more of a heart than the average joe who thinks he knows everything and knows best, and thinks its fine to take a life because of some pathetic reason that makes no logical sense. 

HUGS. 

(think about how many snake lives you have saved by showing how passionate you are about them to other people - we win some and we loose some and its unfortunate that sometimes our thoughts on someone has to change because of it)


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 21, 2012)

I hope you're okay. Better you found out now than later down the track...


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sending you love and light and big Hugs  
Sadly it is true what everyone has said. It applies to people whom you have met in real life and on the net. There are a few good people but it's not just the "persona" that we put out from being behind a keyboard but also the image we create in our minds of that person behind our keyboard. While some are honest others interpret something completely different.
I like finding out the truth... saves time and effort continuing to maintain a friendship.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

Rahni29 said:


> I hope you're okay. Better you found out now than later down the track...


I will be ok  It's just a very bitter pill to swallow when you find out a person has deliberately set out to mislead you and on top of it you find out they partake in terminating the lives of the very animals you are passionate about  I spose I need to suck it up but at 47 I dont see me changing lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

crystlemoon dont even think about changing! if you did you wouldnt be you....


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> Sending you love and light and big Hugs
> Sadly it is true what everyone has said. It applies to people whom you have met in real life and on the net. There are a few good people but it's not just the "persona" that we put out from being behind a keyboard but also the image we create in our minds of that person behind our keyboard. While some are honest others interpret something completely different.
> I like finding out the truth... saves time and effort continuing to maintain a friendship.


I know.... which is why I terminated the friendship, I can delete the person from my life but I cannot stop him from harming more reptiles


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 21, 2012)

You may not be able to stop him, but that kind of attitude (his) takes its toll eventually. Emotionally, physically, socially or legally... it always comes back around. He'll pay his dues in the end, and people like you reap their reward.
I'm not quite the same IRL, I'm a little quieter  It takes me time to get to know people, guage them, before I feel comfortable voicing my opinions. Unless there's a situation where I can't help myself and I blurt  
BUT... my values and morals are the same either way, it's just dependant on the situation whether or not I have the balls to air them, that's all.


----------



## Defective (Mar 21, 2012)

i've been wrong about the people i talk to on the net as well....


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 21, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> You may not be able to stop him, but that kind of attitude (his) takes its toll eventually. Emotionally, physically, socially or legally... it always comes back around. He'll pay his dues in the end, and people like you reap their reward.
> I'm not quite the same IRL, I'm a little quieter  It takes me time to get to know people, guage them, before I feel comfortable voicing my opinions. Unless there's a situation where I can't help myself and I blurt
> BUT... my values and morals are the same either way, it's just dependant on the situation whether or not I have the balls to air them, that's all.




I hope you don't have the ... balls ... :lol: you're a girl !!! LOL


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

Defective said:


> i've been wrong about the people i talk to on the net as well....


It can work the opposite on occasion, I have met some-one on the net that I thought was an A'hole and
they turned out to be a lovely person  so there is a positive


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll even give you a kiss


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm more of a stalker than anything else :lol:  

Hope you're feeling better


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 21, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> I hope you don't have the ... balls ... :lol: you're a girl !!! LOL



Emotional balls grannie  Many women I've met have much bigger ones than a lot of men out there 
(j/k guys, don't hurt me lol)


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I'm more of a stalker than anything else :lol:
> 
> Hope you're feeling better


I am feeling a lot better, you have all cheered me up a lot I "likes" you all very much 



Nighthawk said:


> Emotional balls grannie  Many women I've met have much bigger ones than a lot of men out there
> (j/k guys, don't hurt me lol)


Ohhhh NH where Angels fear to tread  LOL


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 21, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Ohhhh NH where Angels fear to tread  LOL



Tee hee hee


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 21, 2012)

no sadly, you can't stop people from harming others or themselves


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 21, 2012)

Its so hard with the internet, you never know, my own d..khead radar has been off lately and thats with people I meet in person!
I just got defriended by my cousin, because I posted what I really thought about her "breeding" her too young, cross breed cat with many health problems. But just as you did I stood up for what I believe in. I would rather lose a "friend" than keep a fake one. Hmm maybe thats why I don't have too many friends, I speak my mind too often.
Anyway hugs and positive vibes sent your way


----------



## Webless (Mar 21, 2012)

HUGS!!!  And this put a smile on MY face so i thought i'd Share


----------



## thals (Mar 21, 2012)

Too many fake a-holes out there not worth your time unfortunately hun. I think this is why I tend to live the lifestyle of a recluse and spend much more of my time with animals. Sure human interaction is essential and a given, I just keep the ******** radar on high at all times ESPECIALLY on Bookface hehe. You seem like a lovely person  Their loss!

Here's some snugs (snakey hugs) from a couple of my cuddoolees for ya!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

thals said:


> Too many fake a-holes out there not worth your time unfortunately hun. I think this is why I tend to live the lifestyle of a recluse and spend much more of my time with animals. Sure human interaction is essential and a given, I just keep the ******** radar on high at all times ESPECIALLY on Bookface hehe. You seem like a lovely person  Their loss!Here's some snugs (snakey hugs) from a couple of my cuddoolees for ya!


Gorgeous, thank you  I would like to thank you all for really brightening my day  I am now having a happy tear.... I am hopeless :lol:


----------



## 12-08-67 (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad to hear your all happy now


----------



## thals (Mar 21, 2012)

Aww yay, happy happy joy joy, least happy tears beat miserable ones  xo


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 21, 2012)

Someone called you heartless for defending a snake that was doing something it has to do to survive??? This person sounds like an idiot to me :? 

It makes your head spin when a person you thought you knew turns out to be totally different to what you thought, I know the feeling. I hope you feel better soon *hugs*


----------



## kat2005dodi (Mar 21, 2012)

In the last 2 weeks I have spotted a brown snake, a red belly and a small eyed snake on my property! To top it off I released a green tree snake in the yard as well, I relocated it from someones yard, their dog was going to kill it. I have never had an issue with snakes, they have given me the odd fright, but thats life  Live and let live, I also have a family of pretty face wallabies, they have pretty much set up perment residency  gota love them!


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 21, 2012)

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) i dont know you in person but you seem really nice so,(((Ehugs)))


----------



## Dragonwolf (Mar 21, 2012)

Without detracting from your sadness, I have to say you've hit the nail on the head of what I've been feeling lately too. 
I sense you are a lovely person and will gladly give you a hug.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

Dragonwolf said:


> Without detracting from your sadness, I have to say you've hit the nail on the head of what I've been feeling lately too.
> I sense you are a lovely person and will gladly give you a hug.


Well hugs back at you


----------



## Banjo (Mar 21, 2012)

Hugs from me


----------



## Australis (Mar 21, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> But I am truly 100% in person the same as I am on the internet :shock:


I can imagine you pressing some kind of real life "Like" button.







Hang in there xDDDDDDDD
The internet is for lolz, don't take it so serious.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't over hugs, but I can offer this picture of many, many balls


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

e.eT_To.0 and Miss MosherI loved those*​ pics they made me very happy  *


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 21, 2012)

e.eT_To.O said:


> I can imagine you pressing some kind of real life "Like" button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that is ... creepy ... but kinda cute too.... :shock:



miss_mosher said:


> I can't over hugs, but I can offer this picture of many, many balls



Oh I love these kids play places, I went to one with my grandsons once....had a ball...(pun intended) when you're a grannie you can get away with doing all sorts of cool kid stuff. :lol:


----------



## kr0nick (Mar 21, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> well said  the d ick head obviously only cared about one snake - the 1 in his pants!



must be pretty small snake, if he was scared of A green tree snake HAHA


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

kr0nick said:


> must be pretty small snake, if he was scared of A green tree snake HAHA


tee hee thats something I never knew or wanted to find out :lol:


----------



## IgotFrogs (Mar 21, 2012)

Big hugs to you!!!!! 

I do understand how people can be believe me ,,,,,


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

He prob didnt even have a snake lol was prob more like a worm! ha ha 

oHHH MAN.....Im feeling all warm n fuzzy! lol HUGZ 4 EVERYONE lol xo glad u r feeling better crystalmoon.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

As the saying goes.... You cannot reason with an idjut, and any ways now I can spend even more time "like"ing on APS ha ha ha ha


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 21, 2012)

Big E hugs to you and chin up. Sending sum luv to ya xxxxxxx


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 21, 2012)

You don't need mates like that! You have a huge heart for reptiles and all living creatures which is a beautiful quality. Please try and keep positive and know that we all support you


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Mar 21, 2012)

A huge E hug to ya CrystalMoon.
What a @*^!!?
A Green Tree Snake or Green Tree Python, either one, their both beautiful snakes. 
The snake over the ugly duckling, I would have let it eat it.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

Elapo said:


> A huge E hug to ya CrystalMoon.
> What a @*^!!?
> A Green Tree Snake or Green Tree Python, either one, their both beautiful snakes.
> The snake over the ugly duckling, I would have let it eat it.


A Green Tree Snake, it was gorgeous and he had the gall to post the pick of it dead  
I love Ducklings too, but for goodness sake have them in snake proof cages if it is that
much of a beloved pet..... Thanks for the e-hug


----------

